# Your Custom Quads! :)



## millux (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm quite new to MAC & I just bought/made up my first quad! 

It's Ricepaper, Woodwinked, Bronze & Amber Lights.. It's not the best but it's my first one, ok? ;P  I'm loving it so far~

So, what quads have you come up with/what are your favourites? I want to buy more! Moooore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 20, 2010)

I keep all my eyeshadows in 15-palettes. I only have one quad I made and that includes Gesso, Solar White, Blanc Type and Creme de Miel, a.k.a my highlight colours and my white shade


----------



## millux (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, a lot of people use the 15 dont they? ): I'm a complete newbie so I use the quads to keep my shadows in order.. I'd get too confused with a 15 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for replying!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 20, 2010)

I perfer slef made quads becuase you can see in them my 4 15 pan palettes I use my my LE e/s. I have 17 pre-made quads.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *millux* 

 
_Oh, a lot of people use the 15 dont they? ): I'm a complete newbie so I use the quads to keep my shadows in order.. I'd get too confused with a 15 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for replying!_

 





Yes, a lot of people organize their single e/s in 15 pan palettes sorted by colours (blues, purples, neutrals,...).

You can see some great palettes here:

The Traincase - Specktra.Net

No worries, you don't need them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The quads are great for travelling with your fave e/s I think.


----------



## millux (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Susanne! Ohh - I feel a little MAC addiction coming on! I think I might have to work my way up to a bigger palette~


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a few homemade quads:

homemade BADA - Vapour, Rose, Beauty Marked, Soba
homemade Colour Scheme 2 - Quarry, Decorator Pink, Trax, Beauty Marked
Lingerie - Sunday Best, Idol Eyes, Slip Pink, and Flirty Number
Lure - Sea Myth, Mancatcher, Waternymph, and Aquavert
Moonbathe - Claire De Lune, Cosmic, Cranberry, and Saturnal
Neo Sci-Fi - Femme Fi, Expensive Pink, Time & Space, and Magnetic Fields

I used to have an Emanuel Ungaro and Style Warrior, but I really didn't like the colors used together or the colors together in the quad. :c


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 21, 2010)

i have about 7 15 palettes
i only have 1 premade quad.
it has smoke & diamonds, knight, pandamonium and carbon


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

i have a few home made quads (as well as my 15 palettes!) i have them for my favourite colour groups... well roughly anyway!

purple quad - 
trax
beautiful iris
sketch
plum dressing

bluey quad -
zonk bleau
blue flame
climate blue
tilt

greeny-
humid
club
newly minted
aquadisiac

nudes-
dazzlelight
shroom
gleam
vellum


----------



## millux (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone for replying! I have lots of ideas now & cannot wait to expand my collection!


----------



## lilibat (Feb 23, 2010)

I keep a quad in my bag in case I am out and about without makeup on and I decide I need some... it happens. Currently it's The dark purple from Stack 1, Softwash grey, Quietly and Lovely Lily all pressed pigments. That's my current everyday eyeshadow.


----------



## xjslx (May 12, 2010)

I have several e/s that lay around individually, but the ones in my quad are Satin Taupe, Woodwinked, Tempting, and Smoke and Diamonds.... as long as I bring a black e/s along with this quad, I have easy smokey eye material


----------



## vintageroses (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *millux* 

 
_Hi guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm quite new to MAC & I just bought/made up my first quad! 

It's Ricepaper, Woodwinked, Bronze & Amber Lights.. It's not the best but it's my first one, ok? ;P  I'm loving it so far~

So, what quads have you come up with/what are your favourites? I want to buy more! Moooore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x_

 
I actually like your 1st quad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes. I have rice paper & not the others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have mine in pots just because i think it's cuter, I know i'll succumb to depotting 1 fine day! hahas The only quads i have are the LEs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just curious can you B2M eyeshadow pans? Or just pots?


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 12, 2010)

I have one custom made that I made for a weekend trip and good much use out of it, I can see myself using this quad a lot more... it contains Blanc Type, Shroom, Smoke&Diamonds and Knight Divine!


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

I have 1 quad that I came up with that is neutral and good for everyday wear. It's ricepaper, saddle, sketch and satin taupe.


----------



## karut (May 16, 2010)

Right now I have a smokey eyes quad. It has Electra, Silver Ring, Satin Taupe and Black Tied. I just wished it was a quint(?) cause a highlight would have been great. But I change the two quads I have constantly, I find them really convenient to bring on trips and stuff.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (May 16, 2010)

the only quads i have since i got rid of my custom quads (because i prefer the 15 palette) are the pre-made ones (like spiced chocolate quad.. etc)..

but i think your first quad is a great choice! i think the quads are great if you want to take whatever e/s you have and touch up.. but with what i do - i have no time to touch up anything lol.. and i like how the 15 palettes are in my make-up collection.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2010)

I've got a couple custom quads - a purple one, a bronze one, and some ones with random colors.  I use them mainly for travel and overspill (when I run out of room in a 15-pan palette until a get a new one), so the shadows are always being swapped out.


----------



## amber_j (Aug 21, 2010)

Your quad sounds nice!

I only have one custom quad which holds my evening/smokey eye shades: electra, silver ring, pandemonium, carbon. As these didn't really go with the colour schemes in my 15-pan palettes I decided to store them separately.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a few quads, but my favorite ones are;

1. Bio Green, Bright Sunshine, Blue Calm, Knight Divine
2. Motif, Naked Lunch, Ricepaper, Expensive Pink
3.Shale, Pantina, Black Tied, Smut
4. Sky Blue, Bottle Green, Alantic Blue, Kelly eyeshadow.
5. *Travel Quad 1:*Dazzelight, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe and Brun.
6. *Travel Quad 2: *Stars 'n Rockets, Parfait Amour, Shimmermoss, and Freshwater. 

The travel ones are duplicates of my favorite eyeshadows. 

The rest aren't the best combinations, but I am a pot person anyway and only get pallets if there is no other option.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 22, 2010)

Smokey quad:
Crystal Avalanche
Electra
Knight Divine
Typographic

"Everyday" quad:
Shroom
Patina
Copperplate
Smut

And I keep everything else in my 15s lol


----------



## sss215 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just got an email from MAC.  I love this quad suggestion! M·A·C Cosmetics | Eye Shadow / Pro Palette Refill Pan

i don't have bottle green, but i am going to try this with sassy grass!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 13, 2010)

the only custom quad i've made is my favorite makeup item I have, actually. 

Electra
Silver Ring
Knight Devine
Carbon






 Love this!!!


----------



## Bella Mac (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_the only custom quad i've made is my favorite makeup item I have, actually. 

Electra
Silver Ring
Knight Devine
Carbon






 Love this!!!_

 
OOh...that sounds nice. My favorite quad has: Phloof!, Satin Taupe, Mulled Cider, and Embark. I'm obviously partial to neutrals!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bella Mac* 

 
_OOh...that sounds nice. My favorite quad has: Phloof!, Satin Taupe, Mulled Cider, and Embark. I'm obviously partial to neutrals!_

 
Sounds beautiful! I need to get a good neutral quad. I may just steal this combo from you.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 14, 2010)

I keep all of my shadows in the 15 pan palettes and switch them out when I'm creating a look.

I do have one permanent quad that is composed of my eyebrow shades and 1 standard all over shade and crease shade:

Brows:
Espresso
Charcoal Brown

All over:
Bamboo

Crease:
Saddle

I love the 15 pan palettes because it saves space and makes it easy to see colors.  I depot all of my LE e/s and purchase the palette shades as opposed to the pots.

I prefer to purchase permanent shades as opposed to LE ones. The LE shades must be special or a shade I don't already own.


----------



## katred (Sep 15, 2010)

A nice neutral+ quad I did a while back that still gets a ton of use: 

Dazzlelight, Patina, Sable, Satin Taupe

And a sort of odd combination that actually works: 

Crystal Avalanche, Black Tied, Coppering, Sour Lemon


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been re-organizing and trying to come up with a fifteen pan Neutrals Palette to rival the UD one, only with MAC e/s.

For quads, I have a greenie and a purple and a coppers.  I really should do some workable combos for some quads though and this thread has some good ones.

Green:  Pastoral piggie, pressed into e/s form
Night Light piggie, pressed
Humid
Club

Purple quad:
Fig 1
Indian Ink
Hepcat
Blackberry

Coppers:
Coppering (duh)
French Cuff
Glamma Ray
Straw Harvest

I'd like to make a smokey eye quad too.  Good ideas people!


----------

